# Is my solenoid valve broken?



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

It took me a while but I finally got my co2 set up. I got it locally but then I ran into some problems. 

I'm not sure if this is normal operation but I noticed when I turned off my solenoid, the bubbles still keep going. Does it take a while to stop? 

By the bubbles, I mean the bubble counter and not the diffuser. I seem to be able to adjust it even with the solenoid off. 

Other than that, everything seems to be fine. The gagues are reading correct and no leaks.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Do they stop after a few seconds 10-20seconds? If so it happens in some solenoids but not all.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

No there still bubbles coming from the bubble counter. Right now its turned off and its been running for over an hour now. 

If the solenoid is turned off, in normal operation, can I open the needle valve? 

btw mines is a Miwaulkee regulator.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Cycle the solenoid a few times, on/off. If that doesn't work pull off needle valve and cycle then with co2 on. Make sure there is no pressure when removing siad parts. Then turn back on and blow co2 through solenoid.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My Milwaukee solenoid valve failed the same way after a few months. I don't think they use a very reliable valve. I purchased a replacement from Rex Grigg which has been working perfectly for many months now.


----------

